# Loud cracking sound when the sound driver loads



## eternal_noob (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi,

i have an Intel High Definition Audio chipset using the `snd_hda` driver.


```
[root@xxx ~]$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC662 (Rear Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC662 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC662 (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
root@xxx:~ # pciconf -lv
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x3048103c chip=0x3a6e8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JD/DO (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```

It works fine but upon boot there is a loud cracking sound when the sound driver loads.

The same machine runs a dual-boot Debian and there is no such sound when the driver loads.

Is there any way i can silence it?


----------



## Mirror176 (Apr 11, 2020)

If no one else gives a better idea, I set a laptop with odd noise to lower volume to 0% as part of shutdown and restore it higher during startup since if I recall mute was not working as expected, At least this is the best I can recall from doing that over 10 years ago.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks, i was thinking about doing this but there must be a better way.


----------



## Mirror176 (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd guess a driver being 'fixed' would be in order, even if the fix is for such an action to be done internally (set output to 0/mute until it completes initialization). That'd require someone beyond my abilities though.


----------

